# Welche Servomotoren verbaut ihr bevorzugt?



## h_matthias (28 März 2014)

Guten Abend!

Der Betreff sagt es ja schon. Welche Servomotoren verbaut ihr bevorzugt? Bzw. welchen Servoantrieb benutzt ihr dazu?

Da ich mit Beckhoff programmiere habe ich bislang auch immer den AX5000 benutzt und dazu dann den entsprechenden Motor, je nach Anwendungsfall. Aber ist das auch wirklich die einfachste, günstigste oder beste Lösung?
Ich denke von der Programmierung her wird das wohl so ziemlich das einfachste sein, aber ist das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis auch wirklich gut?

Wenn ich Asyncronmotoren verbaue, dann gerne welche von SEW, da habe ich bislang gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Servomotoren bzw. die passenden Umrichter habe ich noch nicht getestet. 

Ich habe letztens eine Anlage gesehen, die LTi- Servos verbaut hatte. Gibt es da Erfahrungen!

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende!

Matthias


----------



## Blockmove (29 März 2014)

Bei uns kommt überwiegend SEW zum Einsatz.
Wir sind einfach mit dem "Gesamtpaket" aus Beratung, Auslegung, Service und Support zufrieden.
Es gibt modernere Antriebe mit wesentlich mehr Features auf dem Markt, aber für unsere Standard-Anwendungen (Fahre von Pos. A nach Pos.B) reichen die Funktionen von SEW.
Den ganzen Hickhack um verschiedene Firmware-Stände und Updates hat man bei SEW eher selten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Astralavista (29 März 2014)

Wenn es günstig sein soll und es nicht hochdynamisch zugeht kann man auch über Schrittmotoren nachdenken. Die kann man ebenfalls direkt mit Geber bestellen und sind um einiges günstiger als ein Servo (Umrichter + Motor).


----------



## Draco Malfoy (29 März 2014)

Ich sehe als Antriebsregler eindeutig S120 auf dem Vormarsch. Die Bosch-Rexroth IndraDrive sind mir dagegen zu umständlich und unübersichtlich. 
Was den Auswahl der Antriebe an sich angeht, da bin ich völlig flexibel und greife gerne auf Fremdhersteller zurück. Bosch Rexroth MKD mit angebautem Siemens-Geber + S120 ist zum Beispiel eine hervorragende Kombi.


----------



## Knaller (29 März 2014)

Also MKD Antriebe sind out.  Es ist MSK angesagt.  Da ja Sicherheitstechnik auch bei Antrieben angekommen ist , muss man diese meistens einsetzen.  Dann geht es mit den Boschantrieben sehr einfach. Für die verschiedenen Anwendungen gibt es fertige parametersätze für die Antriebe.  Für die Steuerungen gibt es meistens auch fertige Beispiele.  Das die Intelligenz im Antrieb sitzt macht manches leichter.  Leider kennen viele die Vorzüge nicht.     



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knaller (29 März 2014)

Bei vielen Anwendern mit beckhoff Steuerungen wird nur Geschwindigkeitsregelung und nicht Lageregelung genutzt, dabei kann die Steuerung das schon.  Die SPS im Antrieb ist auch nicht zubrachten.  Hab bei einer Finishingmaschine den Unterschied gesehen. Bei gleichem Maschinenbau Siemens raus Bosch rein   Die Rautiefe halbiert, war schon beeindruckt  dabei ist die NC auch noch raus geflogen und durch SPS und Antriebs SPS ersetzt worden.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adi5 (29 März 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

bei uns wird das ganze Paket von B&R eingesetzt. Steuerung wie Industrie PC oder Panel, E/A s (X20) und Servoumrichter und Servos von B&R.
Mit diesen haben wir bis jetzt recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wir setzten die Servos für elektronische Getriebe und Kurvenkopplung ein.


----------



## zako (29 März 2014)

... Du verwendest also die Antriebe, welche  Dein Steuerungsbauer anbietet. Das wäre dann auch mein erster Ansprechpartner. 
Auf was kommt es denn Dir an? Nur um den Preis? Auch das ist nicht allgemein vergleichbar (manchmal kommt ein Hersteller noch mit einer kleineren Achshöhe aus und der andere nicht).
Im Prinzip muss das Gesamtpaket passen. Ich habe auch schon "preisoptimierte" Schaltschränke gesehen, mit dem Resultat, dass man dann 
einen Kommunikationsbus zur Steuerung hat, einen zur Achssynchronisation, einen für SAFETY  und einen weiteren für die IBN und Antriebsfernwartung.
Oder willst Du einen Second- Source Lieferanten? - Flanschkompatibilität, Einbaugröße, ...?

Ich hätte mir gewünscht, wenn Du mehr über Deine Anwendung verraten hättest, z.B. Verpackungsmaschiene,Umformtechnik,  Fördertechnik, Druckmaschinen, Prüfstandstechnik,...?


----------



## h_matthias (12 April 2014)

Guten Abend

Jetzt endlich nochmal eine Antwort von mir.
Natürlich ist oft der Preis entscheidend. Aber nicht um jeden Preis. Wenn die Programmier- und Einrichtarbeiten nachher länger dauern oder ich andere Nachtteile haben, dann ist der eventuelle Preisunterschied schnell wieder aufgebraucht.
Mir geht es letztendlich einfach darum, mal die Meinungen und Erfahrungen von anderen Programmierern zu kennen. Von daher war die Frage für mich schon ein Erfolg. 

Ich denke ich bleibe vorerst bei den Beckhoff Antrieben. Ich denke der Vorteil der einfacheren Programmierung sticht alles andere aus (Für mich und meine Anwendungen zumindest).

Um aber mal noch kurz auf den letzten Beitrag zu antworten: Es geht hier um verschiedene Anwendungen, hauptsächlich Fördertechnik, aber auch kleine Prüfstände oder kleine Montagemaschinen. Wir stellen die Anlagen für unsere eigene Benutzung her.

Danke also für alle Antworten!

Schönes Wochenende!

Matthias


----------



## trinitaucher (13 April 2014)

Was die reine Funktionalität oder Regelgüte angeht, wird sich wohl kein  System uneingeschränkt absetzen können. Das liegt meiner Meinung nach  aber eher daran, wie gut man sich mit einem der Systeme auskennt und es  zu parametrieren weiß.
Meiner Ansicht nach kommt es auf das Gesamtsystem an. 
Bei Beckhoff dominiert die zentrale Architektur, wo praktisch alle Funktionalitäten in der Steuerung bzw. NC realisiert sind. Dazu ist die automatische Inbetriebnahme mit EtherCAT-Scan und dem integrierten Drive Manager und Safety schon genial gelöst, wie ich finde.
Die "klassischen" Antriebshersteller, wie z. B. SEW oder Lenze, mögen vor allem dann Vorteile haben, wenn die Steuerung nur wenige bis gar keine Motion-Control-Funktionalitäten bearbeiten soll, z. B. weil es sich nur um eine einfache oder sehr schwachbrüstige SPS handelt. Dann werden alle technologischen Dinge in die Antriebe verlagert, die dann praktisch nur ihre Fahrsätze ausführen. Und das machen sie sehr gut. Die Schwachstelle sehe ich hier eher bei der Inbetriebnahme und Fernwartung, wo man dann in mehr als einem System aktiv werden muss (Steuerung + Antrieb). Im Servicefall muss der Antrieb neu parametriert werden, was je nach Hersteller mehr oder weniger aufwendig ist. Für vernüftige Safety muss dann noch ein weiteres externes System zum Einsatz kommen. 
Dem Siemens wird ja oft eine Technologieführerschaft zugeschrieben. Das Gesamtsystem einer "Siemens Motion Control" funktioniert gut, aber ist für sich gesehen (besonders für Umsteiger) schon ein gänzlich eigener Kosmos, da ja kaum irgendwelche offenen Standards genutzt werden. Ich habe auch noch nie Servonntriebe von Siemens an Fremdsteuerungen gesehen. Bin da nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand, aber muss bei Siemens immer oben drüber eine F-CPU für Safety zur Anwendung kommen?


----------



## zako (13 April 2014)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Was die reine Funktionalität oder Regelgüte angeht, wird sich wohl kein System uneingeschränkt absetzen können.


... da gibt es schon deutliche Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Herstellern. Es ist eben schon ein Unterschied, ob die erreichbare Drehmomentgenauigkeit 1% oder 5% ist - 
Ebenso fehlen bei einigen Herstellern Bandsperren als Stromsollwertfilter, so dass mögliche ausgeprägte Resonanzfrequenzen eine dynamische Reglereinstellung verhindern.
Durch eine ausgeklügelte Autotuningfunktionalität wird man bei den Premiumherstellern auch untersützt.


trinitaucher schrieb:


> Die "klassischen" Antriebshersteller ... mögen vor allem dann Vorteile haben, wenn die Steuerung nur wenige bis gar keine Motion-Control-Funktionalitäten bearbeiten soll, ... Die Schwachstelle sehe ich hier eher bei der Inbetriebnahme und Fernwartung, wo man dann in mehr als einem System aktiv werden muss (Steuerung + Antrieb). Im Servicefall muss der Antrieb neu parametriert werden, was je nach Hersteller mehr oder weniger aufwendig ist.


 ... Es gibt auch Hersteller, wo die Parametrierung auf einer Speicherkarte abgelegt sind, so dass man bei Tausch ohne IBN- Werkzeug auskommt. Ebenso kann man Kommunikaton, SAFETY, IBN und Ferwartung über einen Bus durchführen, bzw. netzwerkübergreifend auf die Teilnehmer "durchrouten".



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Dem Siemens wird ja oft eine Technologieführerschaft zugeschrieben. Das Gesamtsystem einer "Siemens Motion Control" funktioniert gut, aber ist für sich gesehen (besonders für Umsteiger) schon ein gänzlich eigener Kosmos, da ja kaum irgendwelche offenen Standards genutzt werden.


 SIMOTION  untersützt  "PLC Open", Programmierung nach IEC1131 und man kann  CODESYS- Projekte recht einfach portieren.  Wichtig für Maschinenbauer, wo Kunden z.B. den Steuerungslieferanten vorschreiben.



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch nie Servonntriebe von Siemens an Fremdsteuerungen gesehen. Bin da nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand, aber muss bei Siemens immer oben drüber eine F-CPU für Safety zur Anwendung kommen?


Also SINAMICS an Beckhoff (sogar über eine DSC- Profidrivetelegramm), oder an Bachmann M1 (über Profinet IRT als Lagesollwertschnittstelle), ebenso über LINUX- PC Steuerung und einer CP1616 (also auch IRT), ebenso  SINAMICS EtherNet/IP (also wird wohl auch an Rockwell eingesetzt).  Oder einfach als Standardslave einbinden und die Motioncontrol- Technologie dezentral lösen - je nachdem wie man es will, bzw. wie es zu meiner Maschine passt.




trinitaucher schrieb:


> muss bei Siemens immer oben drüber eine F-CPU für Safety zur Anwendung kommen?


Es gibt z.B. auch eine SIMATIC, die SAFETY und Motion kann. Über Klemmen werden auch häufig PILZ- Safetysysteme angebunden oder irgendwelchse SAFETY- Schaltrelais. Aber wenn SAFETY, MOTION, Standardkommunikation, Inbetriebnahme und Fernwartung über ein Bussystem erfolgt, ist das schon sehr von Vorteil.


----------



## Knaller (13 April 2014)

Moin

Bei Bosch Rextoth Antrieben gibt es 4 Filter  die kaskadiert werden können jeder der Filter ist aus einer Gruppe von 4 wählbar.  Mit der eingebauten Frequenzanaylse kann die Mechanik vermessen werden.  Tilger usw. Können ermittelt werden   Die verschiedenen Bussysteme sind kein Problem  
Sercos, ethercat, Profibus, profinet, Ethernet ip   Die Inbetriebnahme wird über. INDRAWORKS gemacht.  Bei beckhoff und Siemens kann die Software auf den Geräten mit installiert werden und benutzt denn Bus mit zur Konfiguration.   Sicherheitstechnik auch kein Problem  eine Safety SPS wird nicht benötigt 
PLCOpen geht auch
Wer mehr wissen will  hier fragen

Gruß Herbert



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pikador (14 April 2014)

Wir nutzen seit Jahren Simotion und MLC(Rexroth). IndraWorks ist  deutlich durchdachter und man bekommt mehr unterstützung bei  parametrieren und programmieren. Ich meine sinnvolle Unterstützung.  Frequenzanalyse mit den Filtern ist wirklich was feines. Ich bin jetzt  an einer Druckmaschine mit über 40 Gleichlauf Achsen. Mit GAT kann man  es sehr schön implementieren. Die neue Bibliothek/Interface für  Hochsprachen ist Super und kostet nichts. Man kann damit zum Beispiel  echtzeit Module in VisualStudio Programmieren oder kleine Visu für  Tablet. 
Meistens bin ich aber an einer Simotion dran. Sie hat auch  ihre Vorteile ist aber sehr schwer zu handhaben. Error System von dem  Ding versteht wohl nicht mal Siemens. Die S120 sind alles andere als  zuverlässig. Es sind im Jahr etliche die wir bei Kunden tauschen müssen.  Sie sind sehr EMV anfählig. Das gleiche gilt für Motoren. 
Einarbeitungszeit ist bei Rexroth kürzer. Das kann ich und viele meine Kollegen bestätigen.


----------



## trinitaucher (15 April 2014)

zako schrieb:


> Durch eine ausgeklügelte Autotuningfunktionalität wird man bei den *Premiumherstellern* auch untersützt.


... mit Premium-Preisen? 
Wobei eine Autotuning-Funktion schon ein Stück weit trügerischer Sicherheit vortäuschen kann. Dieses Features liest sich schön im Katalog, aber es ist halt nicht immer so, dass eine Achse einfach per Knopfdruck optimal läuft. Vielfach muss dann doch wieder Hand angelegt werden.



zako schrieb:


> ... Es gibt auch Hersteller, wo die Parametrierung auf einer Speicherkarte abgelegt sind, so dass man bei Tausch ohne IBN- Werkzeug auskommt. Ebenso kann man Kommunikaton, SAFETY, IBN und Ferwartung über einen Bus durchführen, bzw. netzwerkübergreifend auf die Teilnehmer "durchrouten".


Diese Sache mit der Speicherkarte betrachte ich skeptisch. Was ist, wenn die Karten im Servicefall vertauscht werden, oder gar verloren gehen? Gibt's eine Verifikation, dass die "richtige" Karte steck? (ich habe solche Systeme noch nicht benutzt)



zako schrieb:


> SIMOTION  untersützt  "PLC Open", Programmierung nach IEC1131 und man kann  CODESYS- Projekte recht einfach portieren.  Wichtig für Maschinenbauer, wo Kunden z.B. den Steuerungslieferanten vorschreiben.


Für die reine Motion-Funktion stimmt das. Das machen ja prakisch alle anderen Hersteller auch. Wenn's um Funktionalitäten der Hardware geht, bewegt man sich aber oft jenseits von üblichen Standards, oder wenn die Hersteller sich nicht einmal selbst an die eigenen Standards halten und wieder andere Süppchen kochen.
Von denen, die Siemes durchgängig einsetzten, habe ich eigentlich bisher auch nur positives gehört. Deswegen meinte ich ja, dass Siemens die Sache schon gut macht. 

Schwierigkeiten kommen oft erst bei einer Mischung der Systeme und Hersteller. Da schaut teilweise der Einkauf auf den letzten Cent, indem er Antrieb A mit Steuerung B kombiniert, aber am Ende entstehen Zusatzkosten durch aufwendigere Inbetriebnahme oder Hin- und Herschieberei der Zuständigkeiten im Service-Fall.


----------



## Schleppfehler (15 April 2014)

Mahlzeit,

wir setzen überwiegende Antriebe von B&R ein ,da wir auch oft deren Steuerungen verbauen.
Ich habe noch nie etwas mit Servo Motion von Siemens gemacht. Würde aber gerne etwas mehr darüber Erfahren, brauch ich da extra Software oder reicht STEP7? Kostet es Lizenz Gebühren für eine Achse. Wie sieht es mit virtuellen Achsen und Achskopplung aus?
Kann jemand mal von seinen Erfahrungen berichten.
Danke


----------



## bike (15 April 2014)

Es muss nicht Siemens sein.
Ich finde Indamat, Baumüller und fanuc sehr gut.
Mir geht das Getue von Big$ auf den Zeiger.
Denn einen Antriebsverbund mit CCU in Betrieb zu nehmen ist alles anders als leicht.
Das ist nach meiner Meinung aber auch gewollt, denn durch diese Dienstleistungen wird sehr viel verdient. (bei deren Stundensätzen  )


bike


----------



## Draco Malfoy (15 April 2014)

Im Gegenteil, die Siemens Antriebe gehen m.E. wesentlich leichter in Betrieb wie Indramat & Co., zumindest wenn man die neueste Generation also Indradrive & S120 vergleicht!


----------



## bike (15 April 2014)

Also eine CCU mit entsprechender Technologie in Betrieb zu nehmen ist ein fach Mist.
Man hat einfach 2-5 Tage einzuplanen bis die Antriebe das machen was sie sollen.
Aber ich mache das nicht jeden Tag sondern  nur ca 10 mal im Jahr.
Wenn du das kannst, ohne Probleme mit drei Antrieben zum Montieren zu interpolieren für eine Fertigung, dann bist du echt gut.


bike


----------



## Draco Malfoy (15 April 2014)

Es klappt, zumindest nach Beseitigung initialer Fehler wie verkehrt angeklemmte Motorkästen, defekte Geberkabel & Co., und bei Verwendung durchgängig standardmäßiger Kommunikationsprofile wie TLG111.


----------



## Knaller (15 April 2014)

Moin 

Das subjektive Empfinden kann ich nicht abstreiten.  aber jeder bevorzugt das System was er gut gelehrt und positive Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.   Die Bosch Antriebe sind gut in Betrieb zunehmen und das Inbetriebnahmetool bietet viel Unterstützung und funktioniert auf jeden normalen Windows Rechner. 

Für die diversen Steuerungen und Bussysteme gibt es Beispielprogramme für die Anbindung . 

Gruß Herbert



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (15 April 2014)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Es klappt, zumindest nach Beseitigung initialer Fehler wie verkehrt angeklemmte Motorkästen, defekte Geberkabel & Co., und bei Verwendung durchgängig standardmäßiger Kommunikationsprofile wie TLG111.



Also Unser Big$ Techniker hängt zur Zeit bei der Montage von Gummidichtungen an Federluftbeinen, da das System es eben nicht kann.
Würdest du mir deine Adresse schicken, damit wir hier fertig werden und ich zu Ostern heim komme?

Klemmfehler habe ich schon beseitigt als du noch in Abrahams Wurstkeseel herumgeschwommen bist.
Nicht alle sind anderen Techniker sind dumm, wie du scheinbar denkst.


bike


----------



## Draco Malfoy (15 April 2014)

> Also Unser Big$ Techniker hängt zur Zeit bei der Montage von  Gummidichtungen an Federluftbeinen, da das System es eben nicht kann.


Wo genau liegt das Problem ? Was kann das System nicht ?


> Würdest du mir deine Adresse schicken, damit wir hier fertig werden und ich zu Ostern heim komme?


Wenn Du mir 2/3 vom Tagessatz des Siemens Ingenieurs bezahlst, und meinst daß wir miteinander klarkommen, dann gerne


----------



## bike (15 April 2014)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Wo genau liegt das Problem ? Was kann das System nicht ?
> 
> Wenn Du mir 2/3 vom Tagessatz des Siemens Ingenieurs bezahlst, und meinst daß wir miteinander klarkommen, dann gerne



)Ich komme mit jedem klar, der seinen Job kann.
Es liegt daran, dass die Achsen auf den Anstieg des Stromes beim Fügen zu langsam reagieren.
Dadurch werden die Gummibalg  verknittert.
Big$ hat zugesagt, dass es funktioniert.
Doch inzwischen habe ich mit der mechanischen Konstruktion geklärt, dass eine Kraftmessdose eingebaut wird.
Eine CCU mit den Antrieben kann angeblich sehr viel, doch allein ein CFC für die CCU zu erstellen ist einfach bescheiden. 
Da hat man dann zwei "intelligente" Steuerungen, doch wo ein Problem herkommt kann man nicht so einfach klären.

Ich würde nie schreiben, ich kann es besser als die Ingenieure von Big$.


bike


----------



## Draco Malfoy (15 April 2014)

Nun ja, wenn Siemens zugesagt hat, daß es läuft und das womöglich schriftlich, dann sollten die dafür natürlich auch gerade stehen. Inhaltlich bleibt die Frage, ob man z.B. den Drehmoment-Kraft-Sollwert separat abgreifen und in der Steuerung auswerten sollte. Dort müsste der Kraftanstieg beim Fügevorgang eigentlich gut zu sehen sein. Darüber werden jedenfalls in vielen Applikationen mögliche Crashfahrten überwacht. Von welcher mechanischen Leistung an der Motorwelle reden wir denn ? Und was für Fügekräfte bzw. welche Drehmomentänderungen erwarten wir in der Anlage ?


----------



## Knaller (15 April 2014)

Beim Fügen sind kraftmessdosen immer wichtig. Die stromsensoren im Antrieb kriegen die mechanischen Rückwirkungen immer zu spät mit.  Ich habe diverse fügeprozesse in Betrieb genommen.  Angefangen von Lager Dichtungen Düsen usw.  Es hat immer nur wiederholbar funktioniert wenn so nah wie möglich an der fügestelle gemessen wird.  Zur Zeit kämpft der VW auch mit dem Thema und baut jetzt eine kraftmessdosen ein.  Thyssen Krupp Lenkungen das selbe

Gruß Herbert




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (15 April 2014)

Es ist nicht unser erstes System das wir in betrieb nehmen.
Was hilft es, wenn wir nicht heimfahren dürfen, weil Big$ etwas zu gesagt das nicht gehalten werden kann?
Es ging hier im Thread darum, welche Antriebe verbaut werden.
Und meine Erfahrung sagt mir, dass viele andere Hersteller ehrlicher sind und nicht zu viel versprechen.
Indramat und Baumüller sind nicht besser, aber ehrlicher.


bike


----------



## Draco Malfoy (15 April 2014)

Also meine Erfahrungen mit Indramat waren bisher folgende:
- Furchtbar unflexibles System, wo man ausschließlich auf Bosch Komponenten angewiesen ist. Wenn an einem Indramat Antrieb der inwendig eingebaute Geber ausfällt, dann bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als den kompletten Motor zu tauschen weil Geber einzeln tauschen - geht nicht. Das Ganze bei Antrieben in 50kW Größenordnung eine spaßige Prozedur. Kunde kotzt jedenfalls. 
- Indramat mit Fremdantrieben und Fremdgebern betreiben ist eine Katastrophe;
- MKD Antriebe wo die Offsets im Geber mit Hilfe einer Batterie gespeichert werden (!) - ich finde da hat jemand den Schuss nicht gehört. Antrieb an sich ist super, aber erst mit abgesägtem Geber.

Was mich bei Siemens nervt:
- Merkwürdige unplausible Einheitenumrechnung und Normierung;
- Nicht immer hinreichende und anschaulich selbsterklärliche Dokumentation.


----------



## Knaller (16 April 2014)

Moin
Das mit den MKD Antrieben hat sich ja seit 8 Jahren erledigt   Bei alten Anlagen die Diagnose richtig aus geführt kam früh genug die F248 Batterie Warnung.  Gebertauschen bei den Antrieben ist eigentlich auch kein Problem wenn man weis wie es geht.
bei indradrive ist das mit fremdantrieben auch kein Problem  motortypenschild eingeben. Motoridentifikation und schon geht es. Gilt für asynchron und synchron antrieben   Und Geber gehen fast alle. Der neues ssi Geber von schneeberger geht hat aber noch keine si Zertifizierung      Ps für Sicherheitstechnik in der Antriebswelle braucht es si Geber am Antrieb. Und die darf nicht jeder wechseln.  
Reparaturen an ex Antrieben darf auch nicht jeder
Gruß herbert


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zako (16 April 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Es liegt daran, dass die Achsen auf den Anstieg des Stromes beim Fügen zu langsam reagieren.
> Dadurch werden die Gummibalg  verknittert.
> bike



Ich kenne jetzt Deine Anwendung natürlich nicht. Aber so wie ich es verstehe, fährst Du irgendwo hin und musst das Drehmoment begrenzen, oder?  
Wie ist denn da auch Euer Konzept  - reicht es auf Festanschlag zu positionieren, oder ist es doch etwas komplexer?
Etwas anspruchvoller sind z.B. Servopumpenanwendungne wo es um Drehmomentauf-/abbau geht, aber auch da gibt es Beispielapplikationen von SIEMENS.
Ich hoffe mal Ihr habt die Mechanik entsprechend mit dem Fachberater durchplant und nicht nur kurz am Telefon nach einer pauschalen Funktionalität gefragt. Dieses "Schwarzepeterspiel" ist von Deiner Seite nun auch nicht ganz in Ordnung, ohne dass beide Seiten gehört werden können.
SIEMENS bietet nicht nur eine Fachberatung an, sondern auch mechatronische Dienstleistungen (wobei das geht natürlich dann Hand in Hand mit dem Maschinenbauer und ist sicherlich mit mehr Planung verbunden, als es bei Dir hier der Fall zu sein scheint).
Habt Ihr wenigstens einen Synchronmotor verbaut - komme jetzt bitte nicht mit einen geberlosen Asynchornmotor , wo Du Drehmomentgenauigkeit und -dynamik im Stillstand brauchst.




trinitaucher schrieb:


> *Premiumherstellern* ... mit Premium-Preisen?



Stimmt, Preis ist für viele DAS entscheidente Kriterium. Aber häufig eben nur das einzige Abgrenzungsmerkmal zum Marktführer.
Ich war neulich auf der Logimat (Logistikmesse in Stuttgart) - in Halle 1, wo die ganzen Maschinenbauer anzutreffen waren, da dachte ich, ich bin auf einer SEW- Hausmesse.  Ich habe mich dann mal mit einzelnen Ausstellern unterhalten. Die bauen dann häufig auch z.B. LENZE, NORD oder SIEMENS ein, aber auf der Messe wird einfach der Marktführer dieser Branche gezeigt. Und SEW scheint hier auch kein Billigheimer zu sein - aber das ist wie bei Fahrradschaltung: Ist eine Shimano- Schaltung verbaut dann schaut man sich das Fahrrad weiter an / sonst geht man ggf. zu nächsten.
Wenn es nicht der Preis ist, dann muss der Wettbewerber eben Mehrwerte bieten - z.B. war ich auf dem DEMATIC- Stand, die setzen einen anderen Hersteller für Ihre Regalbediengeräte ein, da dieser eine spezielle patentierte Pendeldämpfung direkt im Antrieb hat ("Vibration Extinction" ).

Bei den Steuerungen ein ähnliches Spiel - siehe SIEMENS und VIPA (man hängt sich 1:1 drann und bietet möglichst billiger an), oder man versucht einen eigenen Weg zu gehen und Mehrwerte rauszustellen (z.B. Jetter, B&R, ...) - aber der Markführer wird die Trends natürlich auch beobachten und bei Bedarf nachziehen.


----------



## bike (16 April 2014)

zako schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt Deine Anwendung natürlich nicht. Aber so wie ich es verstehe, fährst Du irgendwo hin und musst das Drehmoment begrenzen, oder?
> Wie ist denn da auch Euer Konzept  - reicht es auf Festanschlag zu positionieren, oder ist es doch etwas komplexer?
> Etwas anspruchvoller sind z.B. Servopumpenanwendungne wo es um Drehmomentauf-/abbau geht, aber auch da gibt es Beispielapplikationen von SIEMENS.
> Ich hoffe mal Ihr habt die Mechanik entsprechend mit dem Fachberater durchplant und nicht nur kurz am Telefon nach einer pauschalen Funktionalität gefragt. Dieses "Schwarzepeterspiel" ist von Deiner Seite nun auch nicht ganz in Ordnung, ohne dass beide Seiten gehört werden können.
> ...




Schwarz / Weiß ist nicht meine Welt.
Die mechanische Konstruktion wurde zusammen mit Big$ überprüft und die Kollegen haben die Anforderungen für Antriebe und Steuerung uns vorgegeben.
Es geht mir nicht darum jemand schlecht zu machen oder gar Werbung für einen Hersteller zu machen.
Mir geht es darum, dass es verschiedene Lieferanten gibt und dass es den ultimativen Hersteller eben nicht gibt.

Ich nehme für jede Anwendung das Produkt, das ich bzw wir für sinnvoll halten.


bike


----------



## Knaller (25 April 2014)

Moin
Bei Bosch bieten die auch die komplette Dienstleitung rund um den Antrieb  
Auslegung, Mechatronische Betrachtung, Sicherheits und Risikoanalyse, Abnahme der Maschine nach Maschinenrichtlinie, bzw. A B C Normen usw.
Bei Neukonstronktionen von Maschinen kann die Energieffizients mit einfließen.    Bei einer Nibbelmaschine eines bekannten Herstellers konnte die Einspeiseleistung bei gleicher Maschinenleistung halbiert werden.


----------



## meierrog (12 Mai 2014)

Jedes System hat ja seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Grundsätzlich gibt es momentan zwei Philosophien auf dem Markt. Intelligenz auf jedem Umrichter (Drive Based Motion) oder eine zentrale Intelligenz (Controller Based Motion) Gerade wenn man synchronisierte Achsen hat macht ein Controller Based Ansatz Sinn. Beispiel i700 von LENZE. Hier werden die Achsen mit PLC-Open-Bausteinen angesteuert. Zudem gibt es verschiedene Technologiemodule für komplexere Anwendungen (Wickler, Elektrisches Getriebe, Registerregler....) Parameter sind zentral auf dem Controller gespeichert. Das Firmwarehandling ist automatisiert, so dass man im Servicefall nix unternehmen muss.
Im anderen Fall, bei einfachen Motion-Anwendungen können einzelne Umrichter verwendet werden LENZE 8400/9400. Bei diesen kann in einem Servicefall einfach die Speicherkarte auf den Ersatzumrichter gesteckt werden.


----------

